# good pre amp OTA



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

ok so i broke down and bought the usb dongle for my hopper 3. i can pick up all of my locals via antenna although channel 5 KTLA is a little screwy breaking up freezing. i am think that an amp would solve the problem. what are you guys all using and how long have you had your amp as there's a few out there that burn up with in a year


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

don't rush to install the amp - most likely you'll need good antenna, for sure outdoor type and do post your RF OTA diagram from tvfool/rabbitear/etc sites


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> don't rush to install the amp - most likely you'll need good antenna, for sure outdoor type and do post your RF OTA diagram from tvfool/rabbitear/etc sites


i have this one now
https://www.amazon.com/ClearStream-..._n_feature_keywords_two_browse-bin:6025772011

i was thinking of going with this model instead

https://www.amazon.com/ANTOP-AT-400...rds=antop+hdtv+antenna&refinements=p_89:ANTOP


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it will be really good antenna if it will be installed outdoor on a mast


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I like the Channel Master mast ones. Low noise and good gain. Works well here with low power translators. For an antenna (UHF) I use a 91XG Yagi, as all of our translators are at the same location.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tivofan2018 said:


> i have this one now
> https://www.amazon.com/ClearStream-Indoor-Outdoor-Antenna-Mount/dp/B007RH5GZI/ref=sr_1_3?s=audio-video-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1547274609&sr=1-3&keywords=clearstream+antenna&refinements=p_n_feature_keywords_two_browse-bin:6025772011
> 
> i was thinking of going with this model instead
> ...


I don't see your RF diagram &#8230; does all your stations transmitting from 90 degree azimuthal sector ?


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> I don't see your RF diagram &#8230; does all your stations transmitting from 90 degree azimuthal sector ?


i will have to work on my diagram later!!! all's i know is the antenna needs to be pointed east


----------



## Claude A Greiner (Dec 8, 2018)

I wouldn’t install an AMP unless it came with the antenna. 

I would get an amplified splitter if your sending the signal to multiple televisions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenney (1 mo ago)

Hello I have just moved to Hazel Hurts p.a. 16733 the antenna will be in the air 65ft with a rotor what type of antennas do you suggest for the Buffalo new York broadcasting tower's and will I be able to get New York broadcasting tower's as well


----------

